

Ask HN: How many users/customers do you have? - route3


======
stephenou
We just crossed 100+ customers this week, including few well-known bloggers.
<http://artsyeditor.com>

What is Artsy Editor for? Writers that wants to do their jobs faster.

------
khakimov
<http://pix.am> two-clicks screen shot maker, uploader and editor. 3551
registered users. did it for myself, but it's growing and people like it.

------
benrmatthews
100 new users in 20 days since <http://brightworks.me/> launched.

------
Flam
21,000 users About 300 customers.

------
diolpah
Be specific. Repeat customers? New customers? Over what timeframe?

